# The Witcher 3 (DVD-Version aus Collector's Edition) PC + The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition gog.com Key



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. Juni 2015)

*------------------*



Spoiler



Biete als Bundle folgendes an:

- The Witcher 3 (PC / DVD-Version aus Collector's Edition / neu und unbenutzt - Steelbook-Verkauf eventuell auf Anfrage ebenfalls möglich)
plus
- The Witcher 2 (PC / Enhanced Edition - gog.com-Key / neu und unbenutzt)

Beides zusammen 40€ + Versand.
Falls das W3-Steelbook aus der CE ebenfalls gewünscht wird müssen wir den Preis aushandeln.



_______________________________________________
Wie immer Verkauf von Privat, also keine Rücknahme/Gewährleistung/Garantie.
Abholung oder Versand möglich.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (12. Juni 2015)

++++++++++++++++++++

Wenns hier keiner will biete ich es woanders an. 
Bis Sonntag lasse ich es noch hier laufen.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (14. Juni 2015)

Na das hat sich ja (mal wieder ) richtig gelohnt hier zu inserieren. 
Angebot beendet.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

Dein Preis war zu hoch 

Witcher 3 ging hier für teilweise 20 bis 30 € weg als gog key von nvidia


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (14. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte keinen GoG-Key sondern die originale DVD-Version aus der Collector's Edition (4 Discs + Kompendium + Handbuch) plus die Enhanced Edition von Witcher 2.  
In einem anderen Forum war es nach 5 Minuten weg. Zeigt leider einmal mehr, dass es sich hier nicht mehr lohnt Anzeigen zu schalten. Entweder zu wenig los oder nur noch geizige User unterwegs die nach Gratis-Keys Ausschau halten. 
War ja nicht das erste Mal. Aber egal, ist ja nun eh weg.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Juni 2015)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Ich hatte keinen GoG-Key sondern die originale DVD-Version aus der Collector's Edition (4 Discs + Kompendium + Handbuch) plus die Enhanced Edition von Witcher 2.








Für das Spiel mit Steelbook hätte ich zu dem Preis zugeschlagen, wenn da nicht die Steambibliothek und die Zeit wär


----------

